# DIY Canister Filter with submersible pump



## noseprint (Jun 29, 2015)

I'd like to make a canister filter for a 3g shrimp tank I have, but I don't want to set up an air pump - they're all so noisy. Does anyone have any guides with a submersible pump instead?


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Make a small version of this with a cheaper pump.

http://homeaquaria.com/diy-canister-filter/#Tutorial_4_Make_Your_Own_Canister_Filter

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oughtsix (Apr 8, 2011)

After I switched from canister filters to sumps I will never go back to canister filters. I wouldn't mess with trying to seal a canister and keep it from leaking. Just make a sump out of your 3 gallon tank.


----------



## Miilehlo (Mar 18, 2017)

Oregon crew all showing up 



Oughtsix said:


> Just make a sump out of your 3 gallon tank.


It's actually the 3 gallon I want to filter, it's a tiny tank.

I can no longer support DIY canisters when I see the full range of ready made filter for the low prices. For a three gallon, you are only talking in the 25-30 range. How much time are you willing to spend for that lowball savings? 
No media:
Sunsun 602 filter 20.31
With media 
Susun 602 B 28.65

Hard to buy the fittings, tubing and pump for a DIY much cheaper?

Sorry its taken me so long to follow up. If I'm reading my test kit right, my GH and KH are in the 7.0-9.0 range (roughly around 120-140ppm) right now. Since I first posted, I've been dosing with Flourish weekly and buried a few osmocote root tabs nearby in the substrate. The leaves are significantly less curly but still not flat like before transplanting.

Also, while I'm not sure if its relevant, the plant sent out 'branch' which spawned quite a few baby plant offshoots. The baby plants' leaves all came in flat.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk

Here's the same plant, before I moved apartments (leaves were damaged in the move) and transplanted it into the sorted tank. The previous tank was just gravel and sand with root tabs.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I can no longer support DIY canisters when I see the full range of ready made filter for the low prices. For a three gallon, you are only talking in the 25-30 range. How much time are you willing to spend for that lowball savings? 
No media:
Sunsun 602 filter 20.31
With media 
Susun 602 B 28.65

Hard to buy the fittings, tubing and pump for a DIY much cheaper?


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Get an apump and a foam uplift filter. The apump is legit so quiet you can not tell if it is on or not. https://www.amazon.com/aPump-Silent-gallons-Oxygen-Silicone/dp/B00J7X5VZU


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

PlantedRich said:


> I can no longer support DIY canisters when I see the full range of ready made filter for the low prices. For a three gallon, you are only talking in the 25-30 range. How much time are you willing to spend for that lowball savings?
> No media:
> Sunsun 602 filter 20.31
> With media
> ...


I would 100% agree if DIY weren't so much fun. That's why I'll only 99% agree, lol 

In all seriousness though, @PlantedRich is right about just buying the 602 for $20 off eBay 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Downside to the Sunsun 602 can be resolved with some planning and awareness. 
Notice there is no valve to cut off flow when you disconnect the tubing from the canister back to the tank? If we do it the same as when we might do an Eheim with dual valves to shut off the flow or other filters that have a cutoff on both lines, we are going to spill lots of water! 
Two solutions have come to mind, depending on how you want it to work. One is to leave the small little filter on the stand, etc. so that when removing the canister for cleaning, it can be lifted above water level before disconnecting this tubing. That way the water in the line will run into the tank rather than the floor. Second idea might be to leave the plastic going back to the tank( spraybar, maybe?) loose so that it could be removed with the tubing still connected to the canister. 
Beware and plan ahead? 
But for twenty bucks and one that beats any DIY I've seen for convenience, I like it for small tanks. Check a current post in DIY for reactor alternatives. I'm posting one shortly that might make this little guy useful for more than filtering.


----------



## noseprint (Jun 29, 2015)

PlantedRich said:


> I can no longer support DIY canisters when I see the full range of ready made filter for the low prices. For a three gallon, you are only talking in the 25-30 range. How much time are you willing to spend for that lowball savings?
> No media:
> Sunsun 602 filter 20.31
> With media
> ...


I already have an extra pump and tubing on hand, and I just like building things myself - makes it easier to understand how to modify nicer equipment to my liking in the future, though yeah, I'll probably just get a little sunsun in the long run. Looking forward to seeing your reactor post!


----------



## shawnwaldon (Dec 5, 2013)

All you really need is a section of say 2 or 3 inch pvc, 2 union fittings and some 90's then you got a canister filter. simple as that. 

Use the section of pvc as the media holder, put the union fittings on both ends so you can access from both ends, install adapters to shrink the fittings from the 2 inch down to say 1/2 inch the put the 90's on and a barb fitting on either end. Attach a rubber hose from the pump and to the aquarium and your done.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

shawnwaldon said:


> All you really need is a section of say 2 or 3 inch pvc, 2 union fittings and some 90's then you got a canister filter. simple as that.
> 
> Use the section of pvc as the media holder, put the union fittings on both ends so you can access from both ends, install adapters to shrink the fittings from the 2 inch down to say 1/2 inch the put the 90's on and a barb fitting on either end. Attach a rubber hose from the pump and to the aquarium and your done.


But then what does it cost and how awkward is it to not have any way to cut off the flow? 
One of the big points in favor of canister filters is the ease of use but if it is nearly impossible to use, I don't want it. 
I see even the 2" union at $8.58 at my local Lowe's price. Two of those and a variety of other fittings and glue and still needing to use a wrench to take it apart?


----------



## shawnwaldon (Dec 5, 2013)

All you do is add a valve to the plumbing to create a way to "cut off" the flow. I would estimate the cost to be around $50 for everything. You don't need a wrench for the union valves they are designed to be hand tightened. Here is the difference between a traditional canister filter and a DIY. If you want to increase the flow past the ability of the pump with a canister filter then you have to buy a new one. With a DIY you just get a different pump. With an aquarium of your size the problem is components are going to cost around the same rather you go DIY or the real deal. I can get a mini canister filter on Amazon for around $50 that would be perfect for your setup. So now the question becomes is it more important to have versatility with a DIY setup or the limitation of a regular canister filter.


----------



## Oughtsix (Apr 8, 2011)

If you insist on making a DIY canister filter you need a good housing that will handle some pressure. When I considered building a DIY canister I looked seriously at using a Korney Keg (5 gal) or a mini Korney Keg (2.5gal).

Building a sump is much more satisfying!


----------

